# Digitale oder digitale Spiegelreflexkamera?



## Ultraflip (26. September 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Weihnachten eine neue Digitalkamera zu kaufen/schenken zu lassen  ... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich auch ein wenig beraten, was für eine ich bräuchte ... 

Überwiegend würde ich mit der Kamera Portraitfotos und Schnappschüsse machen ... allerdings sollen damit auch bei Konzerten unserer Band Bilder von uns auf der Bühne und von den Leuten im Publikum gemacht werden ... Bisher benutz ich dafür meine alte Sony DSC 30 (1,3 Megapixel) ... nur die hat es nicht so mit der Schärfe ... Die Kamera ist zwar im großen und ganzen ok, nur die Auflösung ist mir fast zu gering und die Schärfe ist manchmal grauenvoll   

Das Problem ist halt mal wieder die Kohle ... ich hoffe es gibt günstig etwas in der Richtung, da ich leider nicht so viel Kohle übrig hab  ...  Muss wohl doch wieder eine digitale werden, oder gibt es auch günstige digitale Spiegelreflexkameras, die auch gute (vorallem Scharfe) Bilder machen? ...

Danke für jeden Tipp!

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## HipLipp (28. September 2005)

also ich denke mal jede halbwegs vernünftige digitalkamera hat heutzutage kein problem mehr mit der schärfe, natürlich erschwert sich das ganze unter konzert bedingungen.
die frage ist was bist du bereit auszugeben, ich würde sofort zur spiegelreflexkamera greifen, die ist aber natürlich nicht ganz so preiswert wie eine 0815 digicamp
mfg
hiplipp


----------

